# Nosebleeds



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello! I've had nosebleeds since i was a child. They only happen, when sudden change of temperature or when i'm exhausted. I think its hereditary, cause my father used to have the same problem. Its like ones or twise a month, sometimes more often, depending on circumstances. Sometimes i don't even notice, most of the time i learned few technics to stop it quik. Does anybody know any special vitamin supplements or diet to deal with fragile blood vessels. i bruise easy too...Didnt bother me before, but know that i started my physical training, it could be a lil distraction.


----------



## Labareda (Jan 17, 2009)

I know that there is a surgery you can make to help with the nosebleeds.
About making your vessels stronger, I have no idea.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 17, 2009)

Consult your physician.  You may need some lab work before you start supplementing with over the counter products.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 17, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Consult your physician.  You may need some lab work before you start supplementing with over the counter products.



I don't think its frequent or serious enought to sea a doctor. I have been diagnozed with crooked septum, and do think its the main cause, because it usually bleed from the right nosetril. Anyway, did anybody try nosespray or vaseline, which effect lasts longer?


----------



## Jon (Jan 17, 2009)

right... but you should discuss it with your primary Healthcare provider to see if he/she/it has any recommendations... and if they have any tests they want to do before you start with an "odd" diet.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 17, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> I don't think its frequent or serious enought to sea a doctor. I have been diagnozed with crooked septum, and do think its the main cause, because it usually bleed from the right nosetril. Anyway, did anybody try nosespray or vaseline, which effect lasts longer?


 
Okay, now is a good time to present this lecture.

If you are going to be an EMT-B, here are a few things you should know. You are not to give out free medical advice to strangers and especially those that you have never seen on the internet. Don't expect others in the medical profession, regardless of level, to diagnose you and offer free advice. You should not recommend alternative medicine, OTC supplements or prescribe in anyway unless you are qualiifed by a medical license. 

Essentially, at this moment *you are a lay person* seeking free medical advice on a public EMS forum. While anyone could offer you advice on this forum, there is no guarantee that the person offering you the advice is even a medical professional of any type.

The only advice that should be offered is "consult your physician".


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 17, 2009)

Vent said it best. 

consult your physician.

but I wanted to add some perspective on your post. You are asking emergency minded people to give you advice over the internet and the only relavent info i see is nose bleed on exertion, family hx of the same, that this is a chronic condition and you "bruise easily." 

Since I doubt very much you are going to post a full history and physical here, not to mention age, VS, prior tests etc. How would you expect to help such a person if it were you reading the case?

More over, any provider worth their salt knows of the tremendous liability giving such recommendations out, especially over the internet. Which is why I did not create a list on all the things I think could cause your medical issue. You may just decide you like one of those and start self treating. 

As for alternative diets, supplements, etc. I have only met one physician in my life who has spent years studying the alternative remedies he uses, so providers of this type may be a bit hard to come by. Also remember that all medicines are poisons and if you alter your diet to fix one thing, you may be destroying somethiing else. 

Not trying to be mean, but if it is affecting your life, it is probably serious enough to see a PCP or ENT about it. Especially if you are in the position of bleeding all over a patient.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 17, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Okay, now is a good time to present this lecture.
> 
> If you are going to be an EMT-B, here are a few things you should know. You are not to give out free medical advice to strangers and especially those that you have never seen on the internet. Don't expect others in the medical profession, regardless of level, to diagnose you and offer free advice. You should not recommend alternative medicine, OTC supplements or prescribe in anyway unless you are qualiifed by a medical license.
> 
> ...



Sorry, i understand my mistake and appreciate the lecture. It was stupid of me to ask such question on forum and i will not do it again. Its not even affecting my life to take it seriously and im sorry for waisting everybodys time.
:unsure:


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 17, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> Sorry, i understand my mistake and appreciate the lecture. It was stupid of me to ask such question on forum and i will not do it again. Its not even affecting my life to take it seriously and im sorry for waisting everybodys time.
> :unsure:


 
No, you are not wasting anyone's time.  Once you get your EMT, people will ask you for medical advice.  It is wise to get a polite reply ready now for the future.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 17, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> No, you are not wasting anyone's time.  Once you get your EMT, people will ask you for medical advice.  It is wise to get a polite reply ready now for the future.



:blush:Thanks. its very nice of you.


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

I've noticed one of our EMT's began to have them after it got cold. He said he'd never had one before, and his blood pressure was fine. He said it's from the "dry air". I don't get it? How does the climate affect your nose?


----------



## reaper (Jan 20, 2009)

Anatomy is a great thing to read!


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 20, 2009)

WiFi_Cowgirl said:


> I've noticed one of our EMT's began to have them after it got cold. He said he'd never had one before, and his blood pressure was fine. He said it's from the "dry air". I don't get it? How does the climate affect your nose?



quite simple dry air causes the delicate membranes to dry out and crack!! Do your hands not crack in the winter? Same thing with noses


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't pick it. 



Or pick it more. 

I forget.


----------

